# MikeHolt Practice Exams vs. The Real Thing



## rdoan71 (Apr 20, 2008)

I used Mike Holts "practice journeyman test" several years back and found it to be suprisingly similar. I would say it helped considerably.

I've also used his "Exam Prep." books as an instructor to help a few men study for the exam. More of them passed the first time than have failed.


----------



## chollapete (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks. That's what I was hoping to hear. Something to guide what I need to focus on.


----------



## rdoan71 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Focus*

A one word answer for what you need to focus on? CALCULATIONS

You will more than likely find more calculation questions than code questions, mostly because the code is subject to change while the calculations never lie. What worked for George Ohm, still works today...:thumbsup:


----------



## chollapete (Apr 18, 2008)

Crazy dude--you exactly hit the head of the nail of my greatest weakness! I did the 1999 version. On Part III, Technical Calculations, I scored 25%--i.e., equal to random guessing! Can you suggest a book of practice calculations?

Edit: Don't want to seem lazy...Do you have any experience with this book (Mike Holt's NEC Exam Preparation Textbook) or with this book (Mike Holt's NEC Exam Practice Questions Textbook)? If I do it, I'll probably take it in Louisiana, where they're still on the '02 cycle.

Has anyone else used these books? They look really good--the kind of thing you can do at home at the kitchen table. Has anyone worked their way the Exam Preparation Textbook and then taken the ICC test? How did you feel about your level of preparedness when you took the test, based on what was in Mike Holt's preparation textbook? 

Thanks for any info,
Mark


----------



## jason007 (Apr 14, 2007)

I didnt take a mike holt prep class or exam but I recently took the icc test. and yea alot of it was calculations. now for the ky electrician icc exam it is open book and in the guidelines you cant have post it notes or loose note pages but anything you have written in code book before the test you can use. so in the back of the book on the blank pages of the code book i wrote down a bunch of formulas i suggest you check see if your test site is same way and that you write down formulas in the back of your book if it is allowed cuz you will need to know the formulas to do alot of the calculations.and there was alot of questions about sizing wire and finding ampacities in situations and over current devices.


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

jason007 said:


> ...you cant have post it notes or loose note pages but anything you have written in code book before the test you can use...


I have the 3 ring binder version of the NEC - if I made up my own hand written notes, punched holes in the pages and inserted them into the rings do y'all think the testing people would mind?

-thanx


----------



## rdoan71 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Sticky Post it notes*

Contact your local AHJ, or wherever you will be testing, and see if they have requirements on what you can or cannot use. Every place is different, I've found.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

The Louisiana State exam is based on the 2005 NEC at this time. If you plan to take a city or Parish exam they may be on a different code cycle. You can go to the ICC site and get pretty good up to date information for most states and cities.


----------



## chollapete (Apr 18, 2008)

rlc3854 said:


> The Louisiana State exam is based on the 2005 NEC at this time. If you plan to take a city or Parish exam they may be on a different code cycle. You can go to the ICC site and get pretty good up to date information for most states and cities.


Thanks. Guess the LSLBC needs to update its website. Glad to hear that it's based on '05--I really didn't want to reach that far back.


----------



## idoelectric (Jun 3, 2007)

The Louisiana state exam is based on the 1993 NEC book and part on business and law. (a study guide for the business and law is given when the application is recieved and accepted) 

All three electrical exams by ICC are based on the 2005 NEC book.


----------



## kingsmurf (Feb 24, 2008)

I am in school to take my C-10 electrical contracotrs license exam..it is clsoed book
 . .and the test includes loads of calcs you'll never use in the field..all memorization
..about 10% total of the test is calcs

I am in California . . .I went to CSLS great course . .seriously silly number of items on test . .though I am an service electrician...AND have done large scale commercial new work . . . .who the hell builds or works on transformers?

way too too much EE / POCO gen plant stuff

its california . .that should have been the giveaway huh ?


----------



## chollapete (Apr 18, 2008)

kingsmurf said:


> . . .who the hell builds or works on transformers?
> 
> way too too much EE / POCO gen plant stuff
> 
> its california . .that should have been the giveaway huh ?


I just finished reading this book.







Now I need to go back through it and work the problems. I thought it was great for getting a broad introduction that was technical but not so mathematical that I lost sight of the forest. I.e., no calculus. 

Lots of info on the basics and connections of motors, DC generators and AC alternators--especially how various wye-wye, wye-delta, delta-wye and delta-delta connections between POCO alternator and premises motor affect voltage and current at all the points between: alternator phase windings, line, and motor phase windings.

I'll say that I understand reactance, both capacitative and inductive, better then I ever did, and now I understand why motors need running capacitors. Also, I understand resonance for the first time in my life.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

After the storm many things began to change within the construction industry in Louisiana. Under the Louisiana State Construction Code Council Commission several updates to nationaly reconginised codes and standards were approved as of 01-01-07. Inspections are now required in every parish for all construction. I don't know why the LSLCB has not updated their site to the code references used in the test but, a phone call to the board will give you the most up to date list of reference materials to use. Anyone need a Louisiana Bussiness Law for General Contractors guide I have one (2004) edition.


----------



## fkeel (Oct 27, 2008)

anyone have info on Tennesse LLE exam?


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

I used snapz software for the nec 99 code and when I took the electrical licensing exam I found a lot of the questions were similar or the same.


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

fkeel said:


> anyone have info on Tennesse LLE exam?


It's my understanding that the LLE is only good in some areas. I was cheching for my self and the Chattanooga area was NOT accepting the LLC for a valid license.
Chris


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

do every kind of calculation possible: ovens, dryers, service, transformers, motors,conductors. etc., over and over until you know it by heart; then order some Tom Henry master exam books for questions and know how to find something in the code book! You only have a little over 2 minutes per test.


----------



## Runway (Nov 4, 2008)

Check to see if the IBEW or IEC Chapter in your area has any prep classes. You will learn the correct way to do the calculations without beating your brains up trying to figure out how the author arrived at his/her answer. I have found that in most all classes, 75% of the people studying for an exam are scared to death that they will fail because of the calculations. The formulas aren't hard - you just have top know what to use when. Then practice, practice, practice. If you take a computer version of the ICC test, the formulas are on a different tab in the test. (Just hit a button and all of the electrical formulas are there - you still have to know which one to use.) The class setting far exceeds the "DIY" in preparing a person for any exam. You will find that if you have a question, probably 10 other guys are scratching their head about the same thing. Funny, most adult learners are embarrassed to ask a question for fear of appearing ignorant. But that is where the real learning takes place. Enjoy yourself and know you are on the path to creating more wealth for you and your family


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

I took the calif. state cert . test passed test with relative ease, not bragging ,lots of studying? I found mike holts quizes a must , found them to be extremely helpful with out question ! On test day look at key words for each test question ,that your not sure of ,look up in the back of the code book ....mike holts test questions are verbatin relative to the state test...:jester: go over them again and again ,say 50 questions a day ..good luck!


----------



## TheElectricalGuru (Jan 16, 2007)

If you get Mike Holts Exam Prep book you should have no problem with any of the exams.


----------



## FleenerElectric (Jan 20, 2009)

*Ca electrician certification training*



Mackie said:


> I have the 3 ring binder version of the NEC - if I made up my own hand written notes, punched holes in the pages and inserted them into the rings do y'all think the testing people would mind?
> 
> -thanx


In California the testing locations provide you with the 02 book for your
personal General lic...You Just need your DL ..


----------



## FleenerElectric (Jan 20, 2009)

*Electrician Certification Training*



ce2two said:


> I took the calif. state cert . test passed test with relative ease, not bragging ,lots of studying? I found mike holts quizes a must , found them to be extremely helpful with out question ! On test day look at key words for each test question ,that your not sure of ,look up in the back of the code book ....mike holts test questions are verbatin relative to the state test...:jester: go over them again and again ,say 50 questions a day ..good luck!


CA is easy -- It's all in the Code book, some other states have 3 parts
you can't walk over it Download Mike Holt $ 20. Mark all of the correct answers and read it. Useless information can be memorized. Study Chapter 
1. Randy


----------



## dreamer (Apr 17, 2011)

i agree mike holt has great stuff,prep.exam books are great,if you go for one get the masters exam,same price as journeymens,good luck,practice is the key,go on mike holt.com good starting place.the more you learn the more you find out how much you don't know ha


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

chollapete said:


> Can anyone offer an opinion on how the MikeHolt practice exams compare with the actual ICC exam? I took the 1999 journeyman test and was happily surprised, considering I haven't started studying yet.
> 
> How do his practice exams compare with the real thing?
> 
> ...


Very well. 

MH's books make you understand how to do the work without just memorizing certain aspects. 

You'll be prepared if you put in the effort.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Dude's this thread is 3 years old.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Dude's this thread is 3 years old.


 
Yea I hope the OP has passed by now. If not then that maybe MH's books aren't that good after all :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> Yea I hope the OP has passed by now. If not then that maybe MH's books aren't that good after all :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

shill......:whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> Yea I hope the OP has passed by now. If not then that maybe MH's books aren't that good after all :laughing:


I don't think he will ever tell us..

chollapeteLast Activity: 07-23-2008 08:43 AM ..:laughing:


----------

